# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB: Nexus Filter

## Mr.Raditya

Lagi berminat pakai nexus filter, apa om2 di forum ini ada yang mau jual nexusnya?

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Raditya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

